# Anfängerkurs in der Eifel



## susan2001 (7. März 2007)

Weiß jemand von euch wer einen Anfängerkurs in der Eifel und/oder umgebung anbietet?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. März 2007)

anfängerkurs wofür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## susan2001 (8. März 2007)

Hatte da an sowas gedacht http://www.bergradtouren.de/mtb-fahrtechnik.htm


----------



## bikesiggi (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

scha mal hier http://www.vamos24.de/de/wks.php Ist aber in Königswinter aber ganz ok.

Gruß
Siggi


----------



## susan2001 (27. März 2007)

super, vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. April 2007)

Weitere Möglichkeiten wären (wenn's hier und in Aachen nichts wird, was mich allerdings wundern würde):

1. Juchhu's Fahrtechnikurse im Bergischen Land http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122159

2. SIT (kommerzieller Betrieb) http://www.sportsinteam.de/index.php?id=44, ebenfalls im Bergischen Land

3. Mitfahren beim LMB-Touren, da lernt man auch etwas vom Zuschauen  . In Aachen gibt es doch jetzt auch eine Anfängergruppe (meine ich zumindest gelesen zu haben), 
oder hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=21 im Köln-Bonner-Forum z. B. Touren 

des KFL-Teams (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173394 Köngisforst Nähe Köln) oder 

auch wir selbst (Team Tomburg Light http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222807, auch in der Nordeifel unterwegs), das spielt sich relativ in Deiner Nähe ab.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren  !


----------



## susan2001 (8. April 2007)

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank

Hast du reinzufällig ne Adresse aus Aachen , wo ich mich wegen eines Kurs melden kann?

Ist mir nämlich nichts aus dem Aachener Raum bekannt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. April 2007)

Leider nicht, bin aber sicher, einer der Aachener Cracks aus dem K-BN-AC-Lokalforum kann Dir hier weiterhelfen  . 

Wenn es keine Kurse in AC geben sollte, dann evtl. dieses hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265857 sind doch schon ein paar Mädels in einer "Anfängergruppe" vertreten, die zudem "Zugriff" auf "trainierte Jungs" (O-Ton-Beitrag) haben; die "trainierten Jungs" zeigen bestimmt gerne den ein oder anderen Kniff. Nett fragen kostet nix  .


----------



## freddyst (11. April 2007)

www.mtb-eifel.de


----------

